# Calling all Hymer owners or techy people



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello everyone
I have problem on the Hymer
On the control panel over the door a yellow orange light is on indicating I have 240v coming into the Hymer?
It is not hooked up and not on inverter ? I heard a clicking noise around the rectifier box thingy and the the light was flashing on and off then the clicking stopped and the light has stayed on?? it should not be on because I am not hooked up?? Anyone got any ideas as to what it might be? and how to fix it ??
Thanks


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Forgot to say its a Hymer starline merc 2003 and the elctro box is a 99 and the control panel is IT 992  I have just put it on hook up  and left in on for awhile and then unhooked it and the light went out for a while but it has come back on again?? indicating I am still on 240v???
Thank for reading this


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh dear.  That's not good    Are you competent with a multimeter?  We have the same model of Electroblock and I've got wiring diagrams at home.  If no one else does then I'll try and post them up later.  As you've probably already worked out, you have a fault with the display, wiring or actually in the Electroblock.  

Keith


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Oh dear.  That's not good    Are you competent with a multimeter?  We have the same model of Electroblock and I've got wiring diagrams at home.  If no one else does then I'll try and post them up later.  As you've probably already worked out, you have a fault with the display, wiring or actually in the Electroblock.
> 
> Keith


Hi Thank you for the reply ...I know nothing about electrics so this sounds expensive meanwhile  is this causing more damage while it is doing this????
I have tracked down a man who repaires them in Wales somewhere David Brannon Leisure electronic repaires ? anyone used them??


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archiv...uales/Schaudt_Electroblock_EBL99_G_Ingles.pdf

You can download the manual/wiring schematic from the above.  The mains warning light is fed from the 12V feed from the main charging relay in the Electroblock.  I don't see how there can be 12V there without it plugged in.  Thus, may be a relatively cheaper fault with the display unit.  Is your battery charging OK on hookup?  

Keith


----------



## jeffmossy (Jun 2, 2014)

Have you disconected the leisure battery and left it for about 15min,then reconect it,sometimes it resets everything,worth a try....


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

The Hymer was standing on the drive on 12v we leave it on trickle charge from the solar panel and both liesure and cab battery show well charged?but I noticed the 240v light was on?

I have not been in the Hymer for awhile so not sure how long it has been like this then as i stood there the light flashed on and off  and there was a clicking noise from around the eltro box then the clicking noise stopped and the light stayed on 240v and is still on.

I hooked it up to mains and the panel showed it was charging I then unhooked it and the 240v light went out but then came back on and is still on.

I will try and take a look at the wiring diagram thank you for your help...


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2014)

Have you spoken to the dealer who sold you the van? I believe you only bought it recently.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> Have you disconected the leisure battery and left it for about 15min,then reconect it,sometimes it resets everything,worth a try....


Thank you I will give that a go


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Have you spoken to the dealer who sold you the van? I believe you only bought it recently.


I bought it privately... thanks anyway


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2014)

My mistake. Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 2, 2014)

Its worth trying to see if its charging.  If something is clicking in the Electroblock this must be a relay.  Given that the charge LED is fed from the feed to the charge relay that suggests to me that somehow 12V is getting to the charge relay which is causing the clicking and the charge light coming on.  It may just be a failed diode but it does look like you will need to get it looked at as it may well be discharging battery continuously.

Keith


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

I posted a link to a manual on another thread, elektroblock manual , it might not help you but if you look on the elektroblock View attachment 23015View attachment 23016
#5 (not block 5 that is a spare connector) is the connector for the control panel, unplug it and plug it back in making sure it is tight, mine wasn't and caused my 12v low battery alarm to come on and trip the relay even though I had full batteries, bad connections can cause most of the electrical problems we get, I use a spray from Maplins to clean all mine
If you email Udo.Lang@schaudt-gmbh.de and explain it to him he will help if he can, he speaks better English than me as well


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I posted a link to a manual on another thread, elektroblock manual , it might not help you but if you look on the elektroblock View attachment 23015View attachment 23016
> #5 (not block 5 that is a spare connector) is the connector for the control panel, unplug it and plug it back in making sure it is tight, mine wasn't and caused my 12v low battery alarm to come on and trip the relay even though I had full batteries, bad connections can cause most of the electrical problems we get, I use a spray from Maplins to clean all mine
> If you email Udo.Lang@schaudt-gmbh.de and explain it to him he will help if he can, he speaks better English than me as well



Thank you the batteries are both well charged... the 240v light is still on??? even though the 12v battery  power button is off where is that power coming from I am not hooked up
so what is powering the little light on the panel?? is it comming from the engine battery?? the solar panel keeps that on a trickle charge and the leisure battery.

Wish I had learn't electrics at school LOL


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

I know your batteries are fully charged but that block #5 is the one that carries all the power to your panel, a bad connection can cause strange things to happen so it is worth checking first
That email address is to a Schaudt technician, Schaudt make the elektroblock in your Hymer but Udo Lang is the best one to speak to and he will advise you, they will repair the elektroblock if it is faulty as well which is a lot cheaper than a new one, Udo Lang posted me two relays when mine packed up


----------



## Andys (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi I googled you problem and on a site called Hymerinfo this came up
The control panel is set to warn you to place the van on mains charge every 21 days and is designed to trigger the warning irrespective of the battery state of charge. Hook up to the mains for an hour and the panel will reset itself.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Andys said:


> Hi I googled you problem and on a site called Hymerinfo this came up
> The control panel is set to warn you to place the van on mains charge every 21 days and is designed to trigger the warning irrespective of the battery state of charge. Hook up to the mains for an hour and the panel will reset itself.


I hope that is correct but I have had my van for 12yrs and it has spent over a year without being on EHU and mine has never lit up, anything is worth trying though


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I know your batteries are fully charged but that block #5 is the one that carries all the power to your panel, a bad connection can cause strange things to happen so it is worth checking first
> That email address is to a Schaudt technician, Schaudt make the elektroblock in your Hymer but Udo Lang is the best one to speak to and he will advise you, they will repair the elektroblock if it is faulty as well which is a lot cheaper than a new one, Udo Lang posted me two relays when mine packed up



I think i am being a bit thick but which one is #5??? is it the one at the back under all the wires is it ok to just pull it out do i have to switch anything off first
I will have to pull the one out in front of it first to get to it first because its wires are over the top of it??


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

Andys said:


> Hi I googled you problem and on a site called Hymerinfo this came up
> The control panel is set to warn you to place the van on mains charge every 21 days and is designed to trigger the warning irrespective of the battery state of charge. Hook up to the mains for an hour and the panel will reset itself.


This is not a warning light it is the light that comes on when you hook up to mains?? Then it goes off when you unhook . I did try hooking it up to mains for awhile not an hour though...and when i unhooked the light did go off but then came back on again and has stayed on....


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

It is the one at the back with the smaller section cables, and yes you have to pull the other one out first, I would switch the 12v power off on your panel first and when you unplug the one at the front it will dump your water out because it powers your frost protection valve but don't worry


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 2, 2014)

Was the solar panels installed professionally or by the previous owner?  Its entirely possible that a botch wiring job could be feeding 12V from the panels into the Electroblock via an inappropriate point.  Perhaps its worth isolating the solar panels and see if the "mains" light goes out?

Keith


----------



## portiapug (Jun 2, 2014)

Speak to these people, they are excellent and not too far from you. They have had many good reports on forums.

A and N Caravan Services : Caravan Servicing, repairs, pre purchase inspection, Damp Checks-North Wales.

They specialise in Electroblocks of all types.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> It is the one at the back with the smaller section cables, and yes you have to pull the other one out first, I would switch the 12v power off on your panel first and when you unplug the one at the front it will dump your water out because it powers your frost protection valve but don't worry


Thank you I have now tried that and once disconected the panel light went off it all looked ok so I plugged it back in and the light came back on again!! Hey humm thanks any way ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking at the wiring diagram the 240v indicator light is fed from the charging relay so it could be the charging relay that is faulty


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Was the solar panels installed professionally or by the previous owner?  Its entirely possible that a botch wiring job could be feeding 12V from the panels into the Electroblock via an inappropriate point.  Perhaps its worth isolating the solar panels and see if the "mains" light goes out?
> 
> Keith


 ok I will try that thanks...... but it has been working ok up until I spotted it today we have been away in it for a week and all was fine ??


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Looking at the wiring diagram the 240v indicator light is fed from the charging relay so it could be the charging relay that is faulty


Thank you again i will have to get it to someone to get it checked out will it be ok to drive it???


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

I would think it will be OK to drive it, please don't go near low bridges though

You should email Udo Lang though, he will point you in the right direction and at least then you can take it somewhere armed with the right information


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 2, 2014)

There is a big black rocker switch located lower centre on the Electrobloc. Flick it down to OFF and all internal circuits are disconnected, effectively disabling the unit. BTW, if it hasn't been mentioned already, I'd try turning it off for 30 seconds and turning it on again!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I would think it will be OK to drive it, please don't go near low bridges though



Are you sure you weren't an officer in the Army, issuing tall orders like that?
John


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

ChrisInNotts said:


> Was the solar panels installed professionally or by the previous owner?  Its entirely possible that a botch wiring job could be feeding 12V from the panels into the Electroblock via an inappropriate point.  Perhaps its worth isolating the solar panels and see if the "mains" light goes out?
> 
> Keith


Thanks I did switch the solar panel control box off on the solar panel box but the mains light sayed on??


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> There is a big black rocker switch located lower centre on the Electrobloc. Flick it down to OFF and all internal circuits are disconnected, effectively disabling the unit. BTW, if it hasn't been mentioned already, I'd try turning it off for 30 seconds and turning it on again!
> John


Ok just tried that but the light is still on???? Thanks for your help


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I would think it will be OK to drive it, please don't go near low bridges though
> 
> You should email Udo Lang though, he will point you in the right direction and at least then you can take it somewhere armed with the right information


Thanks I will do but got to go to work now and they are only open until 4pm I will try them tomorrow cheers everyone for trying to help...:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

portiapug said:


> Speak to these people, they are excellent and not too far from you. They have had many good reports on forums.
> 
> A and N Caravan Services : Caravan Servicing, repairs, pre purchase inspection, Damp Checks-North Wales.
> 
> They specialise in Electroblocks of all types.



Thank you I did email them and i am waiting for a reply so a trip to North Wales for me i think I hope its ok to drive we shall see. 
Thanks once again for the link its seems they are well liked.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Looking at the wiring diagram the 240v indicator light is fed from the charging relay so it could be the charging relay that is faulty


 
Which one is the charging relay?? there are three yellow ones and a black one on one side and 1 more yellow one and a lot of grey ones on the other side?? 
thanks


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it will be inside the elektroblock but you will not be able to buy the parts, I did because I was a Garage Proprietor so bluffed them into thinking we had electronics experts, have a read of this Wendy, it mentions Udo Lang but gives you other advice as well, it is the same Company that portiapug gave a link to earlier, A and N Caravan Services and Atlantic Motorhome and Caravan Services joined forces a few years back so they will sort you out


----------



## wendywo (Jun 2, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I think it will be inside the elektroblock but you will not be able to buy the parts, I did because I was a Garage Proprietor so bluffed them into thinking we had electronics experts, have a read of this Wendy, it mentions Udo Lang but gives you other advice as well, it is the same Company that portiapug gave a link to earlier, A and N Caravan Services and Atlantic Motorhome and Caravan Services joined forces a few years back so they will sort you out



Great news thank you ...well all I have got wrong is a faulty Elb or relay or ITT and i am in England ...poor Carol is in another country with a broken roof and on her own...trying to save her much loved camper and is driving back with it !!!! What a lady....... my problem is ..... a niggle... thanks again I will let you know how it goes
Phoning them tomorrow to book an appointment.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 3, 2014)

I have had an interesting email from Udo in Germany a very helpful man he seem to think it is the inverter that was put in by the previous owner that is the problem. 
I did not know that you must switch off the ELB before using the inverter and he thinks it has been wired in wrongly sending power to all sockets instead of just a few separate ones .....so beware folks.

I am getting the inverter removed i do not need it and it is causing problems I have not used it  yet but it must be connected somewhere?? even though it is switched it off ?? and I have never switched it on??

I am trying to get it booked in at A and N Caravan services they too have been very helpful talking me through several tests. so thanks for the links folks


----------



## wendywo (Jun 4, 2014)

portiapug said:


> Speak to these people, they are excellent and not too far from you. They have had many good reports on forums.
> 
> A and N Caravan Services : Caravan Servicing, repairs, pre purchase inspection, Damp Checks-North Wales.
> 
> They specialise in Electroblocks of all types.


Thank you so much for this link . Allan has been very helpful and hopes he can repair it for us and is even opening up for us on Saturday.
If it can not be repaired he will fit a remann for us and it will be guaranteed. Excellent service so far....so off to Sunny Llandudno for the weekend:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Jun 5, 2014)

:rolleyes2:   I do not....... believe it ...the 240v light has gone out the clicking has stopped and everything is work as it should be
I am booked in at a garage in LLandudno to get it fixed and it appears to have fixed its self????


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 5, 2014)

wendywo said:


> :rolleyes2:   I do not....... believe it ...the 240v light has gone out the clicking has stopped and everything is work as it should be
> I am booked in at a garage in LLandudno to get it fixed and it appears to have fixed its self????



I would cancel it as fault finding s fixed fault is difficult!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 5, 2014)

I agree, cancel the appointment as soon as possible, if you don't mess them around you can still use them in future


----------



## wendywo (Jun 5, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I would cancel it as fault finding s fixed fault is difficult!
> John


Yes that's what I am thinking how can he find the fault  if it isn't doing it any more but why did it do it and will it do it again?? I think I will give him a call he is very helpful and do not want to waste his time on a Saturday... is this a Hymer thing ???


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 5, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Yes that's what I am thinking how can he find the fault  if it isn't doing it any more but why did it do it and will it do it again?? I think I will give him a call he is very helpful and do not want to waste his time on a Saturday... is this a Hymer thing ???



Not a Hymer thing at all. All older vehicles, and boats I might add, develop corroded connections which manifest themselves as intermittent faults which must be traced whilst obvious. I'd explain the situation to your man, and see what he says. If he is scrupulous you will be OK, if not: caveat emptor!
John


----------



## wendywo (Jun 5, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Not a Hymer thing at all. All older vehicles, and boats I might add, develop corroded connections which manifest themselves as intermittent faults which must be traced whilst obvious. I'd explain the situation to your man, and see what he says. If he is scrupulous you will be OK, if not: caveat emptor!
> John



Yes I have tried to get hold of him but he is very busy so I have sent an email explaining and asking him for advise...  Its a 4 hour journey from my home  to his place so not  as if its a pop down the road job if it does do  it again.... Hey hummm  thanks...." hows sunny Spain... roll on retirement you lucky things.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 5, 2014)

Allan got back to me and said bring it in anyway and he will do a diagnostics check on it he thinks he can find the problem and fix it and he will check out 
the solar panel to make sure it has been fitted properly because they can cause problems if not wired in properly. Fingers crossed we get to the bottom of it.


----------



## wendywo (Jun 9, 2014)

Well got the problem fixed and I can highly recommend this man Allan at A and N he is very reasonable with his rates and is happy to give advise we learn t a lot from him .  Went on to have a lovely weekend in Angelsey and Snowdonia  ... thanks everyone....


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 9, 2014)

What was the problem?  Its always helpful to know in case someone suffers from the same thing....

Keith


----------



## wendywo (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok the problem we had did fix its self but then the  water dump button would not hold and we could not fill up the tank so another fault that's when Allan said bring it in to check over the EBL and Panel....

He said he could fix the problem with the dump button and he thought the problem for the 240v light was a bad or corroded connection and a pin had broken off  again it could be fixed...however because it was the original EBL and it was 13 years old he said it was coming to the end of its life and we could get more age related problems with it.... so we decided.... to get a refurbished EBL unit fitted ...He then checked all the other parts  on  the old  EBL( because its condition can tell you a lot about how the van is working and pulling power etc  and said the fuse for the charging of the leisure battery had been working very hard and had gone black which suggested a new leisure battery was needed  he really gave it a good check over and only charged us £29.00 for the  work  

...and before you ask no he does not sell batteries but go to his web page and there is a link to a good supplier of batteries at a good price delivered to your door. 

 The condition of the battery is very important a bad battery can shorten the life of an EBL....which I am sure you know ...but this is all new to me so I was very interested..... sorry if I am going on a bit......

 He also has got a lot of information on his web page it makes interesting reading and makes you think about new things you add to your van such as solar panels that can harm the EBL if not fitted correctly  people fit things without considering the strain it puts on the EBL alternater etc

We were with him for a long time and he was very good answering all our questions..... We even called back in on Sunday to check out it was working ok before we returned home from our weekend in north Wales


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have only ever heard praise for him Wendy and I would advise anybody with problems with EBL's to go to there, Udo Lang suggested I go to him when my elektrobloc started to play up, with mine the 12v circuit kept switching off but I traced it to one of the two main relays inside it, as I said earlier I convinced them to send me the parts so repaired my own for less than £20 but for peace of mind if you are not capable of repairing things yourself then a refurbished EBL is the best way to go


----------



## wendywo (Jun 9, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I have only ever heard praise for him Wendy and I would advise anybody with problems with EBL's to go to there, Udo Lang suggested I go to him when my elektrobloc started to play up, with mine the 12v circuit kept switching off but I traced it to one of the two main relays inside it, as I said earlier I convinced them to send me the parts so repaired my own for less than £20 but for peace of mind if you are not capable of repairing things yourself then a refurbished EBL is the best way to go



Yes were very impressed a really good contact yet again from the members on here ......and a lovely trip out over the weekend wild camped using the Tom Tom I got from a member on  here which was great ...all in all brilliant help once again.....


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 9, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Allan got back to me and said bring it in anyway and he will do a diagnostics check on it he thinks he can find the problem and fix it and he will check out
> the solar panel to make sure it has been fitted properly because they can cause problems if not wired in properly. Fingers crossed we get to the bottom of it.



When we get home in August I'm going to fit a 100w panel and buy a Schaudt controller for the Electrobloc. That way I shouldn't (!) have any compatibility problems.....
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 9, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> When we get home in August I'm going to fit a 100w panel and buy a Schaudt controller for the Electrobloc. That way I shouldn't (!) have any compatibility problems.....
> John


I wired mine through Steca Solsum 8.8C and a Fox D-1 to show the current or voltage but I went straight to the leisure batteries when I fitted it avoiding the elektrobloc altogether, I will do a bit of research and if it is beneficial I will get a Schaudt one and use that instead, I already charge my vehicle battery from the leisure batteries so if that is the only advantage it isn't worth it for me, it looks as though Udo Lang is getting another email:dog:


----------



## wendywo (Jun 12, 2014)

911 views to this little problem I had .....I hope its helped a lot more ???...


----------

